# Recommend repair facility for Francis Francis X1?



## matei

Hi all,

I've had my Francis Francis X1 for 4 trouble-free years. It is the second edition, with the improved boiler. However lately it has developed a problem which makes it largely unusable.

When it is first switched on, it heats up to the standard espresso temperature, however as soon as you start to pull a shot, it shoots up to the steaming temp - which generates more heat and pressure. The water comes gushing out and the coffee gets scorched.

If you let it run for a few seconds longer the temp starts to drop, however it soon shoots back up. If you set the unit for steam temp, the thermometer dial gets pinned and steam starts pouring from the head.

I also noticed that the pilot light starts off functioning normally, switching off when the desired espresso temp is reached, however it stays lit when the temp starts to climb.

Can anyone recommend a repair facility close to either Oxford, Milton Keynes or even Northampton? I'm in Bicester.

Alternatively, if someone can recommend a possible DIY repair I would be tempted to give it a try. My unit is well out of warranty!


----------



## DonRJ

This place is listed by Francis Francis as the parts source, nowt on the website so best ring em.

Espresso Parts, Tel: 0870 3851531

Probably a wonky brew temp thermostat or even both ifthe steam one is not clicking off, very little info online but one of the forum members who does repairs etc may well have some good advice.

Don


----------



## matei

Thanks - I'll give them a bell.


----------



## Glenn

Bean Doctor in Cambridge are geographically closest to you but with couriers costing the same to almost anywhere in the UK a number of options open up.

Service and parts is likely to be £70+ so buying a second hand machine off eBay and DIY could be a cheaper option


----------



## sandykt

I used to have the Francis Francis X1 until it developed a fault with the temperature guage. The temperature guage failed to reach brew on the front but the top of the machine became extremely hot and began leaking from all sorts of places. Luckily mine was still in warranty and I contacted Euro Food Brands, Unit 6 & 7 Bellman Gate, Sywell Aerodrome, Holcot Lane, Sywell, NN6 0BN. Tel: 01604 821234 (who support the warranty). Give them a call as they may be able to help. They were very helpful to me.

You might be interested to know that I sold my X1 shortly after it was returned. Whilst they are good machines, ultimately the steam wand was not powerful enough for me.

I hope you manage to get your machine sorted out.

These machines do still command a high price on eBay as a lot of people like to look at them rather than using them for their intended purpose.


----------



## MrsH

My Francis Francis X1 Trio, which is now out of warranty, just won't switch on. I've tried changing the fuse in the plug.

I'm in East Berkshire and could travel to Surrey or Middlesex. Does anyone now of a repair centre please?


----------

